# Ethernet 10/100 driver for presario f731AU



## pencapchew (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi all, My problem is almost similar as the thread by azka. After installing most of the drivers I found out that my "Network or Internet Connection" still doesn't have this "LAN or High Speed Internet" icon. While installing the driver it found the network card hardware:



azka said:


> Network Card : Nvidia Corp Nvidia Corp


But I need to install the software to run it ? Where can i find it? Please help...ray:


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

pencapchew said:


> Hi all, My problem is almost similar as the thread by azka. After installing most of the drivers I found out that my "Network or Internet Connection" still doesn't have this "LAN or High Speed Internet" icon. While installing the driver it found the network card hardware:
> 
> 
> 
> But I need to install the software to run it ? Where can i find it? Please help...ray:


That refers to the built in network card. Just so we are clear, do you have an installed network card, i.e. a card in a slot? If you have a Card in a Slot? could you provide some more information on it.

In the device manager, what is it listed as, i.e. PCI Network Controller, Nvidia Network Controller, etc., etc? Also, the error code will help some too.

Bill


----------



## pencapchew (Jan 16, 2008)

I did call up the sales guy. And he mentioned about Marvell Yukon?


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

pencapchew said:


> I did call up the sales guy. And he mentioned about Marvell Yukon?



Well the Marvel Yukon line of products is quiet large.

How about installing this program and posting the results back here in a message:

http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php


Bill


----------



## pencapchew (Jan 16, 2008)

azka said:


> > Network Card : Nvidia Corp Nvidia Corp


I got the result for network card as the above. So what should i do?


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

pencapchew said:


> I got the result for network card as the above. So what should i do?


Well we have a specific problem. Now for a specific cure!

Go here: http://www.cezeo.com/products/nir/

Get This file: http://www.cezeo.com/downloads/nir.exe ( 163 KB )

It's a stand alone program, i.e. put it where ever you like and run it. It does NOT require any installation. Please note the "Save" radio button. I'd like to see what this little utility provides. It may tell us exactly what you have, I hope.

HTH

Bill


----------



## pencapchew (Jan 16, 2008)

hi brow, the software that you mentioned doesn't detect the model name of my network card. But the network IP was there 127.0.0.1. So im still stuck...:sigh:


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

pencapchew said:


> hi brow, the software that you mentioned doesn't detect the model name of my network card. But the network IP was there 127.0.0.1. So im still stuck...:sigh:


Does it find anything at all or just a blank page?

Bill


----------



## pencapchew (Jan 16, 2008)

Not blank page but my ip add, subnet mask...that's all


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

pencapchew said:


> Not blank page but my ip add, subnet mask...that's all


Well, let's try another program. 

SIW is a standalone program, also, and can be found here:

http://www.gtopala.com/

File (standalone version) here:

http://www.gtopala.net/download.php?file=1 ( 1.32 MB )

This should work to identify your hardware network card. It can save a report too. Lots of help on the program at the site.

HTH

Bill


----------



## pencapchew (Jan 16, 2008)

Already try it but still couldn't get the network card adapter info....


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

pencapchew said:


> Already try it but still couldn't get the network card adapter info....


I need to know if you have a floppy drive that is working?

Reason? We'll try it the "old fashion way", i.e. with a DOS based program. No Windows to interfere with the detection of the device. This might be a "techy" approach, but it's looking like the only way to get the information.

Bill


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

Ok, one more Win32 application! But this one is different, it's a "console application" a modern name for a Terminal program.:grin:

Go to this page:

http://members.datafast.net.au/dft0802/downloads.htm

Download this program: File size = 267 KB - Version 1.6

http://members.datafast.net.au/dft0802/downloads/pci32.zip

This is another "standalone" program. Just extract the files to a directory of your choice.

Like I said this is a Console Application. This means that you must open a Command Prompt. To do this Go to START > RUN > type the word "command" w/o quotes! You'll have to navigate to the directory that you installed the files in, manually.

In the directory where you placed the PCI32 Program you should type PCI32. This will quickly display all the PCI Bus information. Unfortunately this will only display it on you console window. To Create / Save a report type this command at the prompt:

PCI32 -D > F731AU.TXT

The file name (F731AU.TXT) is optional! You can name it anything you like. The file will be a Text File no matter what. It should be a fairly large file ~30 KB! So attach it to a message here and I'll dig around in it for you. You are more than welcome to try and decipher it yourself. I know this program will work.

What I DON'T know is if the chipsets are in the Data Base file. With that in mind you might want to put a fresh copy of the PCIDEVS.TXT file in the directory where you put the PCI32 program. There is a copy in there now, but it is an older version. This file (PCIDEVS.TXT) is updated constantly, sometimes several times a day. 

You can get a current copy from here anytime:

http://members.datafast.net.au/dft0802/downloads/pcidevs.txt

In spite of this there is a possibility that the device still might not be found. I hope not! Take this with a grain of salt. But, I don't expect there to be any problems, I hope!

HTH

Bill


----------



## pencapchew (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Brow, dya think is a good idea i post it here because im kinda concern bout the security so I decided is better off i send u a pm. Please check it out.:wave:


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

pencapchew said:


> Hi Brow, dya think is a good idea i post it here because im kinda concern bout the security so I decided is better off i send u a pm. Please check it out.:wave:


That was a good idea. But, I've been through that document several times now, there is nothing in there that would identify your specific machine in any way, i.e. no personal information, serial numbers of products, etc., etc.

So feel free to post it in this thread for future use by others.

Now to your "Network Card : Nvidia Corp Nvidia Corp"! Guess what? Unless there is a splat ("!") mark on it? That IS the correct name for it, as far as I can determine.

Here is the entry for the PIC32.TXT file for that item:

*BOLD* type face is entries from me:

**** Begin Quote **** 

Bus 0 (PCI Express), Device Number 10, Device Function 0
Vendor 10DEh Nvidia Corp
Device 054Ch Unknown *MCP67 Ethernet*
Command 0007h (I/O Access, Memory Access, BusMaster)
Status 00B0h (Has Capabilities List, Supports 66MHz, Supports Back-To-Back Trans., Fast Timing)
Revision A2h, Header Type 00h, Bus Latency Timer 00h
Minimum Bus Grant 01h, Maximum Bus Latency 14h
Self test 00h (Self test not supported)
PCI Class Network, type Ethernet
Subsystem ID 30EA103Ch Unknown
Subsystem Vendor 103Ch Hewlett-Packard Company
Address 0 is a Memory Address (anywhere in 0-4Gb) : F6488000h
Address 1 is an I/O Port : 000030F8h
Address 2 is a Memory Address (anywhere in 0-4Gb) : F6489C00h
Address 3 is a Memory Address (anywhere in 0-4Gb) : F6489800h
System IRQ 11, INT# A
PME# signalling is currently disabled
Current Power State : D0 (Device operational, no power saving)
3.3v AUX Current required : 0mA (Self powered)
Message Signalled Interrupt Capability
MSI is disabled
MSI function can generate 64-bit addresses
HyperTransport Capability
SubType : MSI Mapping

**** End Quote ****

In spite of reading till my eyes hurt. I can't find anything specific about this item. But here is what I HAVE found:

# 1 - It's a part of the MCP67 Chipset
# 2 - MCP67 is a high end version of the nForce 6150 Chipset
# 3 - It does NOT replace the 6150 Chipset, just offers more features!
# 4 - Some of the features ONLY work under Vista!

According to the HP / Compaq site your Chipset is: 

Northbridge and Southbridge: *nVidia MCP67MV*

If you are not having any problems with this Gigabit Ethernet Adapter? Then I'd leave it alone. As far as I can tell it's correctly identified. IF it's NOT working properly? Then download the latest nForce drivers here:

*nVidia MCP67MV*

http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_630i_610i_winxp_16.08.html



*Integrated WLAN options by way of wireless module:*

There are three different modules listed. The PCI32.TXT files identifies it as follows:

**** Begin Quote ****

Bus 3 (PCI Express), Device Number 0, Device Function 0
Vendor 168Ch Atheros Communications Inc
Device 001Ch AR5006 family 802.11abg Wireless NIC
Command 0107h (I/O Access, Memory Access, BusMaster, System Errors)
Status 0010h (Has Capabilities List, Fast Timing)
Revision 01h, Header Type 00h, Bus Latency Timer 00h
Self test 00h (Self test not supported)
Cache line size 64 Bytes (16 DWords)
PCI Class Network, type Ethernet
Subsystem ID 137B103Ch Unknown
Subsystem Vendor 103Ch Hewlett-Packard Company
Address 0 is a Memory Address (anywhere in 64-bit space) : F6000000h
System IRQ 11, INT# A
New Capabilities List Present:
Power Management Capability, Version 1.1
Does not support low power State D1 or D2
Does not support PME# signalling
Current Power State : D0 (Device operational, no power saving)
Message Signalled Interrupt Capability
MSI is disabled
MSI function can generate 32-bit addresses
PCI Express Capability, Version 1
Device/Port Type :
Legacy PCI Express Endpoint Device
Device Capabilities :
Device Control :
Unsupported Request Severity is Fatal
Device Status :
Non-Fatal Error Detected
Unsupported Request Detected
Link Capabilities :
Maximum Link Speed : 2.5Gb/s
Maximum Link Width : x1
Link Port Number : 0
Link Control :
Common Clock Configuration In Use
Link Status :
Current Link Speed : 2.5Gb/s
Current Link Width : x1
MSI-X Capability

**** End Quote ****

HP / Compaq list this as one of the modules chipset:

*Atheros AR2425 802.11b/g WLAN module:*

Drivers can be found here: http://www.atheros.cz/

Driver file here: http://www.atheros.cz/download/drivers/ar5xxx/xp32-5.3.0.56-whql.zip

BTW, for those reading this message they have just about every driver there, for just about any OS that these Chipsets work under.

Also, Just for information purposes your Card Slot Reader Chipset is manufactured by Ricoh. IF it's working? Then leave it alone, i.e. "if it ain't broke don't 'F' with it" ! :grin:

Let me know if this helps any.

Bill


----------



## pencapchew (Jan 16, 2008)

I'll try it later after my work, but at this moment another problem popped out. Can you help me figure out the video driver I should install? Because my notebook is still having some glitch when i try to scroll down or scroll up a webpage. Is it because I'm installing the wrong video driver? Please help ray:


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

pencapchew said:


> I'll try it later after my work, but at this moment another problem popped out. Can you help me figure out the video driver I should install? Because my notebook is still having some glitch when i try to scroll down or scroll up a webpage. Is it because I'm installing the wrong video driver? Please help ray:


According to the PCI32.TXT file this is your Video Chipset:

**** Begin Quote ****

Bus 0 (PCI Express), Device Number 18, Device Function 0
Vendor 10DEh Nvidia Corp
Device 0533h Unknown GeForce 7000M (rev a2)
Command 0007h (I/O Access, Memory Access, BusMaster)
Status 00B0h (Has Capabilities List, Supports 66MHz, Supports Back-To-Back Trans., Fast Timing)
Revision A2h, Header Type 00h, Bus Latency Timer 00h
Self test 00h (Self test not supported)
PCI Class Display, type VGA
Subsystem ID 30EA103Ch Unknown
Subsystem Vendor 103Ch Hewlett-Packard Company
Address 0 is a Memory Address (anywhere in 0-4Gb) : F5000000h
Address 1 is a Memory Address (anywhere in 64-bit space, Prefetchable) : D0000000h
Address 3 is a Memory Address (anywhere in 64-bit space) : F4000000h
System IRQ 10, INT# A
Expansion ROM of 128Kb decoded by this card (Currently disabled)
New Capabilities List Present:
Power Management Capability, Version 1.1
Does not support low power State D1 or D2
Does not support PME# signalling
Current Power State : D0 (Device operational, no power saving)
Message Signalled Interrupt Capability
MSI is disabled
MSI function can generate 64-bit addresses

**** End Quote ****

If that's true then here is the link to those drivers for XP: File size = 55 MB - Version- v7.15.101.27.2

http://www.acerpanam.com/synapse/data/7117/documents/VGA_nVidia VGA Driver_v7.15.101.27.2_Vista.zip 

Yes, I downloaded it and checked the files inside, it lists this EXACT Chip and it states that it supports the Geforce 7000M / 610 Chipset! Plus it gives the EXACT PCI Vendor (10DEh) and Device (0533h). While it's NOT from Nvidia, at least this one explicitly states that it does support your specific chipset. Strange that Nvidia can't seem to do this.

HTH

Bill


----------



## pencapchew (Jan 16, 2008)

hi brow, I already try the video driver link u sent to me. But, it was actually for Vista. And then, the wireless driver doesn't have the "setup" file after being extracted? >.<


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

pencapchew said:


> hi brow, I already try the video driver link u sent to me. But, it was actually for Vista. And then, the wireless driver doesn't have the "setup" file after being extracted? >.<


I must really apologize for that. I was reading a message thread that was discussing the same thing we are attempting, but with an Acer Aspire 4520 model. One respondent said that this model had drivers available for XP that would work, and had worked on his setup. The originator said he had downloaded the files and it had worked. So dumb old me went to the site found the model and found the VGA driver file! Ya know one of these days, before I die, I GOT to learn how to "read closer"! Because it PLAINLY states that this is a Vista 32 Bit driver file.

Apparently they have dropped XP support for this model, because there are no XP files listed for this model now. So I went searching again. Found a review of models that incorporated this chip (GeForce 7000M/610)! Guess what? They were ALL ACER notebooks. Different models though. Finally found the Acer Aspire 7520 Model on the USA site. Checked the Driver files listed for it. Yup, there is a 32 Bit driver, listed for XP. Downloaded and checked INSIDE the archive and it listed the same information as before, but this file is for Windows XP. I'm sure this time! (XxX)

Here's the link: File Size = 68,530 KB - Version v6.14.11.145

http://www.acerpanam.com/synapse/data/7117/documents/03.VGA_NVIDIA_v6.14.11.145_XP32.zip

On the other "issue" concerning your LAN Adapter. the type installation is NOT a "Setup.exe" file. What you do is extract the files, all three of them to a directory of your choice. Navigate to it. Find the ".INF" in the directory. High light it, then RIGHT Click on it. A new "Option" will appear on the Context Menu, called "Install"! Click on it and the INF will be installed. Give it a few seconds for the system to do a scan and it should start installing the files and settings.

Keep in mind that this is a 93 KB INF file and that it is PURE TEXT! That means the system must parse the file one line at a time. Which is slow, nothing you or I can do about that! Plus it has a 23 KB ".CAT" file to extract files and settings from. PLUS move a 500 KB ".SYS" file to the proper location. and register it with your Registry. This could take up to three minutes, depending on the speed of your CPU.

Mostly likely you'll have to reboot to get the LAN Adapter to function properly. It's kind of unusual to find this type of installation file any more. But all those "fancy" SETUP.EXE files do the same thing, just in a nice graphical way. In simple words it adds a graphical "Front End" to the same method I described above for installation of this driver. Only thing I can say is that it looks pretty! :grin:

HTH

Bill


----------



## pencapchew (Jan 16, 2008)

brow96 said:


> Here's the link: File Size = 68,530 KB - Version v6.14.11.145
> 
> http://www.acerpanam.com/synapse/data/7117/documents/03.VGA_NVIDIA_v6.14.11.145_XP32.zip
> 
> ...


Hi brow, I already tried the link u gave me about the video driver, but my hardware is not compatible with it. And another case, after installing the Nvidia nforce (izzit?) it keeps on prompting me to install "Found New Hardware" which is most prolly the Ethernet card. 

And about the wireless Driver, Yep. after I clicked install, it seems like nothing happen? And I didn't see any wireless icon on my Device Manager. :normal:


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

Well, this has got me stuck. Everything is correct. Must be something else missing. With that in mind here are some interesting message threads:

http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=194728&page=2

http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=200763 (Long Thread)

There are more of these and some of the solutions they offer may work for ou. The only thing that I can think of that may be blocking some of this is Windwos XP Sp3! If you have this installed please remove it.

Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Guys,
I hope you do not mind me stepping in.
Brow96, I commend you in your attempts to resolve this issue. 
Pencapchew, I commend you for your patients as downgrading from Vista to XP can be tough.
I feel along the line that with all the drivers you have installed it may have corrupted your install. When downgrading the most important step after the install is to get the chipset driver working properly. The other drivers will not install properly without the direction of the chipset driver.

I reccommend that you start with a new clean install. Then run EVEREST under my signature and post the results. This report will help me in locating the correct drivers.
You should download and name these drivers so that you know what they are and put the in a folder so you know where they are and can make a backup when done.
Reboot after every install!! If you run into a problem STOP and Post what problems you are having. Most of these drivers should be installed via a manual install. Go to the device manager and right click on the proper driver and click UPDATE>No, not at this time>Install from a list or specific Drivers>Browse to where you have that driver. Besure you have extracted, named and placed these drivers to a folder.

The chipset driver is here:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_630i_610i_winxp_16.08.html
Download and install this driver.

Grapics driver here:
http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/GRAPHICS-BOARD/NVIDIA/NVIDIA-32bit-ForceWare-GeForce-Go-15655.shtml

The network control driver LAN is a Realtek 8139 Series. Here is a link:
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...d=6&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

The wireless lan driver is an Atheros AR2425 (Chipset), Model AR5007EG:
Driver file here: http://www.atheros.cz/download/drive....0.56-whql.zip
Again, download and install.

Now this should get you up and running on the NET. You should now do a Full Microsoft Update. This will help us with the next steps.

The next steps is the UAA Driver from Microsoft. Here is a link:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...8-1&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&os=228&product=1817059
Download and install.

Then the Audio driver:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...n&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3180330&os=228&lang=en
Conexant HD audio (for AMD) Install and reboot

The Modem Driver here:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...n&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3180330&os=228&lang=en
Install and reboot

The media Card Reader is here:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...n&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3180330&os=228&lang=en
Again download and install

At this point you should be close to getting this up and running. Double check your device manager and post any errors.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## pencapchew (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi all, That means I have to reinstalled my OS all over again and start from the beginning? Hmm..oh well then, I'll try it later. Wait for my good news and thanks Brow and BCCOMP for your support. ray:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Pencapchew,
Yes I would, I have seen you all over the web asking for assistance. Me personally, would start with a CLEAN install and start from scratch. The Chipset MUST be properly installed First. Remember this is a downgrade and the manufactures (DELL, GATEWAY. SONY,etc. etrc.) do not support this.,
WHY?
I do not have all the answers, but I am here to help.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## pencapchew (Jan 16, 2008)

BCCOMP said:


> The chipset driver is here:
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_630i_610i_winxp_16.08.html
> Download and install this driver.
> 
> ...


Hi, thanks for the drivers above. Can I continue proceed to update my windows after installing the chipset and graphic drivers? Because, still having problem installing LAN drivers and the Wireless.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
What problems are you having?


----------



## pencapchew (Jan 16, 2008)

First, i extracted the file from the "wireless" folder. And then i click "install" from the .inf file. But, it seems like nothing happen? And the Realtek driver u send me...it actually ask me to shutdown my computer and slot in the network card? And, now can i continue to update my windows without these two drivers because im using USB LAN? please advise.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Try this driver for your Lan:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_630a_winxp2k_14.10.html
Do a manual install of this driver.
The wireless should have worked. Try to do a manual install of the driver.
Let me know.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Is this install of XP SP2? If not please update to SP2.
Also could you please run Everest under my signature and post the results.
The Atheros wireless is in a zip file did you extract it to a folder you made? You may have to do a manual install directing XP to go to that specific folder.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## pencapchew (Jan 16, 2008)

BCCOMP said:


> Hi,
> Try this driver for your Lan:
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_630a_winxp2k_14.10.html
> Do a manual install of this driver.
> ...


Thanks Bill, this driver works and my Ethernet is running now. But I still left without a Wireless. Anyway, I still proceed on updating my windows to XP SP2.



BCCOMP said:


> The next steps is the UAA Driver from Microsoft. Here is a link:
> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...8-1&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&os=228&product=1817059
> Download and install.
> 
> ...



The UAA driver I can installed but the Audio driver installation is failed?


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

Just a side note here, the Chipset drivers must be installed AFTER you have SP1 installed or the USB Functions will not work, along other things. Also DirectX 9.0 must be installed or the audio might not work at all. This is so stated on the Nvidia site for the Chipset drivers.

HTH

Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Yes Brow96 has hit it on the head, You need SP2 to install the rest of the drivers. I am sorry, I had assumed this was XP sp2. Please do a full update first before continuing. Post the errors in the device manager to give us an idea of your progress.
I hope you are putting these drivers (that are working) in a folder so you have them to burn to CD for a backup.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## pencapchew (Jan 16, 2008)

hi, May i know how to check whether if i already updated to directx 9? And where can i download it?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
To check the version go here:
If you did a full MS Update then it and all the other updates should be done.
Is this a legit XP disc and is it validated? If not you will not beable to get the updates you need to make this work.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## hiflyr91 (Jan 26, 2008)

I posted up a driver download over in azka's thread. You may want to check it to see if it might be of any help to you.
Good luck.


----------



## pencapchew (Jan 16, 2008)

hi all, currently my device manager look something like this :wave:

There's one more unknown device? Is that the bluetooth?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi pencapchew,
Lets take it one driver at a time.
The wireless lan driver is an Atheros AR2425 (Chipset), Model AR5007EG:
Driver file here: The wireless lan driver is an Atheros AR2425 (Chipset), Model AR5007EG:
Driver file here: http://www.atheros.cz/download/drive....0.56-whql.zip
Again, download and install.


Again, download and install.
Can you also run Everest and post the report?

Let me know how you make out.
Thanks,


----------



## pencapchew (Jan 16, 2008)

The report is too long how do i reply here?:4-dontkno


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Post the summary section of the report.
I think the link I gave you for the Atheros wireless is down try this one:
http://www.acerpanam.com/flex/acerdrivers/bin/drivers.html?CFID=6596786&CFTOKEN=73069701
It is for an Acer Aspire 5100, but has the same wireless card.
Let me know if this one works.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## pencapchew (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi, the wireless is working now. Thanks. :grin: How bout Audio Driver and other drivers as well? please helpray:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

OK Pencapchew,
Glad to here the wireless is up and running.
Before proceeding, I wish to confirm if you have done a full Microsoft Update! If not please do so. 

For the Audio Driver download only and extract these files.
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...wareitem=ob-47284-1&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&os=228
and
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...=ob-45570-1&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&dlc=en&lang=en

Install The UAA driver first and reboot.
Then proceed to install the Audio Driver. 
This driver may error so you have to manually install it. I have attached instruction in how to do this. I would advise you print this out for review. You will also need it for the Modem driver.
The modem driver is here:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...=ob-43284-1&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&dlc=en&lang=en
Again, manually install this driver and reboot.
When done you should have sound and the modem working.
Please post a screen shot of the device manager so that I can see what is left.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## kelvinator (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi mates, I am really desesperated, I got 4 days trying to install drivers on my laptop with no success.
I am new in the forum, sorry if I am double posting, I used search button just in case.
Well, my laptop is a HP compaq presario F750US, AMD AthlonX2 64.
I downgrade it from vista to XP but I cannot find the correct drivers and the few I found I used them, even though I follow the steps, to install them but it is in vain.

Please, I need your help.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Kelvinator,
I welcome you to TSF.
What I would like you to do is START a new thread in Drivers.There is info out there for your PC, but this thread is a different model. I do not want to assist 2 or 3 different people on the same thread.
This is what I need you to do to assist you:
1. Post a new thread
2. Please give a full EVEREST Report and a PC Wizard Report and Post them seperately. The links are below.
This will give us a good look into your PC.
3. Once Posted, give us some time for researching your model.
4. Let us know if you have a Vista Backup. (Can be usefull).
5. Try not to attempt to solve this yourself unless you know what order these new drivers have to be installed in. (It is your PC, but if we do not follow an order we may have to start from scratch).
6. If you have attempted this downgrade yourself we need to know what you have done.
7. Any screen shots you can give us of the device manager will be very helpfull.
We will need them throughout this. Here is how to post a screen shot:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/content/Software/Articles/151.html
8. We are volunteers, and try to do our best to assist. Times being what they are please be patient. We are here to help, but we have to work to make a living.
I know it seems like alot (It is) to ask for all this, but it will help us to help you.
If you have already posted, I apologize. I will still need the info posted above. If I miss your NEW THREAD, please PM me and give me the link.
Hope to see you on the new thread.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## pencapchew (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi, I already installed the audio driver but it seems like not working for my headphone? Why is that happen, can help?:1angel: Almost up and running left 2 more drivers 1)CNF7040 and 2) Unknown driver...?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Do you have sound otherwise (with out the headphones)?


----------



## pencapchew (Jan 16, 2008)

Yep, without the headphone it has sound. But how come, when i plugged in headphone, it still has sound coming out from the notebook?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

It may be you have to use a FN key to switch from internal to external. I am unsure at the moment.
Can you give me a screen shot of th device manager.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi.
I want you to install this driver:
http://www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/TechnicalResources/0,,30_182_871_13118,00.html
2nd from the bottom.

This will not solve the speaker issue. This is for the battery.
I need a screen shot of the device manager.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## thanish (Feb 1, 2008)

BCCOMP said:


> Hi Guys,
> I hope you do not mind me stepping in.
> Brow96, I commend you in your attempts to resolve this issue.
> Pencapchew, I commend you for your patients as downgrading from Vista to XP can be tough.
> ...



THE ABOVE AND THE BELOW NETWORK DRIVER solved my driver ISSUES ON Presario F700 (Malaysia). 

Try this driver for your Lan:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_...p2k_14.10.html


Thanks a million BCCOMP. Your post solved my craziest problem I ever encountered in my technical career.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanish
You are vey welcome.
Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Pencaphew,:wave:
I just wanted to touch base with you. Are you still having problems?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## pencapchew (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi BCCOMP,:wave: Sorry for the late reply. Attachment is what my Device Manager looks like. Im still having the same Audio problem though. And there's 2 more drivers haven't been installed yet. I think it is most probably the Webcam and Bluetooth. Please advise.


----------



## alyy8128 (Feb 4, 2008)

pencapchew said:


> Hi, I already installed the audio driver but it seems like not working for my headphone? Why is that happen, can help?:1angel: Almost up and running left 2 more drivers 1)CNF7040 and 2) Unknown driver...?


as far as i know, the CNF7040 is for the webcam. I had just finished installed all the necessary drivers for Compaq F700. The other 2 unknowns are the AMD 64x2 drivers. The webcam driver came in automatically at last and it solved automatically with winXp build-in drivers.


----------



## pencapchew (Jan 16, 2008)

alyy8128 said:


> as far as i know, the CNF7040 is for the webcam. I had just finished installed all the necessary drivers for Compaq F700. The other 2 unknowns are the AMD 64x2 drivers. The webcam driver came in automatically at last and it solved automatically with winXp build-in drivers.


So can u post up a link to where can i get the webcam driver?:grin:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi pencapchew,
Try this driver for the unkown device:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3629595&os=2100&lang=en
Let me know,
Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi pencapchew,
Try this driver for the web cam:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...8-1&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=1842155&os=228
If it does not work can you give me the driver details on the web cam.
Right click on on the driver>properties>driver details.
Post the results.


----------



## pencapchew (Jan 16, 2008)

Has tried both of the link and installed, but it's not the right drivers. Im still having the same Device Manager as the screenshot. I think my webcam is Cyberlink Youcam for Presario F731AU. :normal:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Ok,
I think the quick lauch driver I sent you was a patch.
try this one:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...=ob-56605-1&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&dlc=en&lang=en


----------



## hiflyr91 (Jan 26, 2008)

I believe your "Unknown Device" is the same one I had to fix last on my laptop. The link in BCCOMP's last post should be the correct driver for the HP Quick Launch.


----------



## alyy8128 (Feb 4, 2008)

pencapchew said:


> So can u post up a link to where can i get the webcam driver?:grin:


IT is automatically installed by WindowsXP, i also donno what driver it installed. 

I had tried 3 nights working on the audio driver. (updated to SP2 + re-installed the Microsoft UAA driver, + manual direct the driver installation to designated directory.) After i solved the audio driver, the are 2 unknown driver and CN7040 with question mark. SO, i tried the AMD CPU driver suggested in previous tread, it solve the 2 unknown driver. After i re-start my windows, it automatically detect the webcam and install the driver it self. I didn't put any driver to it.:4-dontkno (just like you plug in your USB flash drive).


----------



## pencapchew (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi all, :wave: The "Unknown Device" problem solved after installing Quick Buttons. The only problem left now is the Webcam CNF7040 and the Audio that is not running properly. I can't use my earphone?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
I just want to make sure this driver was installed.

I want you to install this driver if you did not already.

http://www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/..._13118,00.html

2nd from the bottom.

You might have missed this one.

The one missing device I want to ID it.
Go to the device manager. Right click>Properties>A window will open go to the details tab. Post what you see in the details.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

The Following Software application is for your Cyberlink You Cam. Drivers are included IN the application, it's for XP 32 Bit - ONLY!

ftp://ftp.compaq.com/pub/softpaq/sp33501-34000/sp33544.exe - - File Size = 3,102 KB

HTH

Bill


----------



## pencapchew (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi all, firstly I would like to thank all the wonderful people here who has helped me successfully getting my notebook up and running. After downloaded the file from the link given by BCCOMP, and executed it, my "Device Manager" is still the same with the question mark sign on CNF7040. Then, I decided to do manual installation and finally the problem solved. :wink: Thank you :smile:

PS: Oh yeah, almost forgot. My Audio still not working properly. And the URL you gave me about the AMD processor is not available. :normal:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Try this link again:
http://www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/TechnicalResources/0,,30_182_871_13118,00.html
Install the 2nd! one from the bottom if you have not done so.

Are there any errors in the device manager?

As far as the audio, I have researched this (a little). This is one of the bugs when you downgrade. Try this, when you hookup the Headphones, MUTE the speakers and see if you get sound from the headphones only.
I am not sure that this will work, but as I said it is one bug you may have to deal with. From my research this is a common problem.

I want to Thank You for your patients and staying with us to resolve this issue. You are more patient than most.
The important thing is, has our hard work made you Happy. If so and the only problem you have is the speaker issue, I will POST all the correct drivers for this model for others to use at the end of this thread.
Let us know!
Thank You,
Bill


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

pencapchew said:


> Hi all, firstly I would like to thank all the wonderful people here who has helped me successfully getting my notebook up and running. After downloaded the file from the link given by BCCOMP, and executed it, my "Device Manager" is still the same with the question mark sign on CNF7040. Then, I decided to do manual installation and finally the problem solved. :wink: Thank you :smile:
> 
> PS: Oh yeah, almost forgot. My Audio still not working properly. And the URL you gave me about the AMD processor is not available. :normal:


Could you tell us what software driver fixed the CNF7040? Why? I've searched the internet fairly throughly and I can't find even one reference to this number. That's really strange.

Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Good question Brow96,
Yes, Pencapchew let us know!
By the way Thank You for your help on this one!
Bill


----------



## pencapchew (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi all, I already installed the processor driver. After I muted my speakers the problem is still there. 



brow96 said:


> Could you tell us what software driver fixed the CNF7040? Why? I've searched the internet fairly throughly and I can't find even one reference to this number. That's really strange.
> 
> Bill


I direct manual installation from the SWSetup folder. Then, I search for the Webcam driver folder which is SP33544 clicked expand on it and there's another file called SP33839. I just selected it and it automatically detects the webcam for me :wink:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
What do you mean by "After I muted my speakers the problem is still there".


----------



## pencapchew (Jan 16, 2008)

I muted it using Volume Control. But it seems like the VC only works on Wave and SW Synth. :xolconfus


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Try muting the speakers with the Fn functions keys Fn + home.
Also check the audio properties. Right click on the sound icon in the task bar>adjust audio properties>Device volume advance tab. Make sure nothing is muted.
In the speaker setting click on advance tab and be sure the speaker setup is set to laptop stereo.
Thanks


----------



## pencapchew (Jan 16, 2008)

BCCOMP said:


> Try muting the speakers with the Fn functions keys Fn + home.
> Also check the audio properties. Right click on the sound icon in the task bar>adjust audio properties>Device volume advance tab. Make sure nothing is muted.
> In the speaker setting click on advance tab and be sure the speaker setup is set to laptop stereo.
> Thanks


I already tried the Fn + home keys but still the same. I already changed the speaker setup to laptop stereo.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

When you do this are you getting sound from the headphones with the speakers muted?


----------



## pencapchew (Jan 16, 2008)

Im still having both sound from my speaker and headphone. Why is that happening?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Pencapchew. 
I am afraid at the moment there is no solution to this problem.
The original driver for this unit is Conexant HD-Audio SmartAudio 221. This is a Vista driver only. Down the road someone or HP might come up with an XP Driver.
Other than this issue is there any other problems?
This is why a downgrade does not always a 100%,(Vista BIOS). 
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

Please note that the output from the "Headphones" jack is STEREO. If you plug a MONO headset into a Stereo Jack the Laptop speakers AND the Headphones speakers will be energized at the same time. How to check whether or not you have "Stereo" or Mono" headphones? A "stereo" headphone jack / plug will have two dark rings on it's tip. A "mono" jack / plug will only have one dark ring on it's tip.

HTH

Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi pencapchew,
Be sure to mute the speakers Before connecting the headphones. This should produce sound to your headphones only.


----------



## pencapchew (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi all, :wave: Sorry for the late reply. The Conexant HD-Audio SmartAudio 221, I've been updated with version 3.30 which solve my Volume Control problem. But I still have sound coming out from both my speaker and headphone. At the moment I don't have any mono headphone? :normal:

So I guess, I'll just have to wait for new updates. Anyway, I'll try find mono headphones today. Thanks for you all advise. :smile:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Ricwong's post and BCCOMP's reply have been moved here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19...er-for-presario-f731au-new-thread-224571.html

Thread closed (too many Hijacks).
If pencapchew wants the thread re-opened - please PM a moderator or manager.


----------

